# New Hedgie!



## Tfarr199u (Feb 17, 2016)

This is Allen he is about 2 years old. I can't quite call him a "rescue" because he wasn't technically abused but he was living in bad condition. About a month ago I posted a thing on Craigslist saying I would take in any hedgehogs in need of homes. Yesterday (4/9) I got a message asking if I could pick him up. When I saw him he was caked in poop the owner said he was skiddish because no one had played with him in a really long time. His nails were also awfully long. Of course I took home and gave him a bath, trimmed his nails and gave him food and water. Today he ran in his ball and played outside. He is very friendly and sweet but gets scared at most noises.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Allen is adorable! Good for you, taking in a hedgehog in need of some TLC. He's so lucky that he got picked up by an owner like you! Just a couple of things you might want to be wary of:

Be careful with those runaround balls, they can be dangerous for hedgehogs. Nails get stuck in the little cracks (breaking toes) and they end up running surrounded by their own poop. Also not to be overly cautious, but what was the temperature when you took him outside? Anything below 72 could give him quite the chill.


----------



## HermitHog (Sep 20, 2015)

It's great Allen has a new and better home with you now! I'm sure you will take really good care of him!! Good job for getting him out of the bad living conditions he was in!


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm so sorry I tried to give you tips, I thought that you were totally new to hedgehogs. After a re-read I quickly realized I was wrong about that. Sorry to give you advice, you probably already know everything I said! Sorry about that, and good luck with your new quill baby!


----------

